# ,

## volganin1967

( (  ) .129 )         (30%),        (24%). .    .    ,  , .               , .153 . "       " .129 "  (  ) -        , , ,     ,     (    ,       ,   ,        ,   ,     )    (    ,     )."      153 :",   ( )...          (  ( )     )   ( ),        .",  129    :" ( ) -         ()         ,    ."  ,         ?       ,,  129         .    (.152).  ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    .             ,    ,  ,   ,    .  " " -     ,    .

----------


## volganin1967

, " "( 129)  "      ) 153  ?  "  "?             ,     :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

1.   129  " " .
2.  " " -   ,       ,    ,      -        .
3. 


> 


       .      -       . ,  ,   ,      ,       ,  ,   .
             " " -      .

----------


## volganin1967

.     . :"  (  ) -   ...."    ,   ,  .   ,    .   ,      ,    .   .   .

----------


## GSokolov

> , " "( 129)  "      ) 153  ?


 .   ,         (  ) -  __       (  . 129  )    ,   .   -     .      ,    ,  , ,  ,   .

----------

> , " "( 129)  "      ) 153  ?  "  "?             ,


          ,       "" .           ,   ,    .
     ...
   -       2   . .       .
 ,    .           ,    .     ...
 . ,        .    "",     ()    ,    .
 "   -  "     ...
    ,          .          ,    ,     .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,    .     ...


  ,   ,     .       __ ,    .     ,      ;      ,    -  .     -     ,  ,   .      ,        (,   )            .            ,   ,         ,    .



> ,        .


 .  ,    .         30.11.2005  05-1341.

----------

...
",               *              ,*  .   ."
 ,   . ,    .                        "".
  ,      ,     ()     ?    ...

----------


## volganin1967

... . .   ,   (   )   .       ,  .   (  )   +30% +12%    .       ,     12, 24%.   ?..  ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,      ,     ()     ?    ...


     ?         ,     .        __    . ,            .



> .


-     .      - ?

----------

> ,      ,     ()     ?    ...


  ""    ?
,           ,       ,            
   ""

----------


## mln

> ,     12, 24%.    ?


   ?    .

----------


## volganin1967

. ( ,,)    .

----------


## volganin1967

,      .,   60%,       ?)

----------

...       ...         0.6*,           .153   ...

*_ =  + 0.6* +  = 2.6**

   ,   ,   ,  ,    ...

___ = ( + 0.6*) * 2 = 3.2* = 1.6* + 1.6*

 ,         **,     ...

    ,          ...  10 + 6 + 10 ,   20 + 12

----------


## volganin1967

> ...       ...         0.6*,           .153   ...
> 
> *_ =  + 0.6* +  = 2.6**
> 
>    ,   ,   ,  ,    ...
> 
> ___ = ( + 0.6*) * 2 = 3.2* = 1.6* + 1.6*
> 
>  ,         **,     ...
> ...


  :yes:  http://forum.klerk.ru/archive/index....,    ...    :  +  +  (   )+  (     )?      ,,, ,,..             .   ,    ,  ,    ,    .  ?

----------

...   -  ...

           ,        ...

         14 ,    16,       ,        ...     ...     ...           ,   ...        ...

You see?

----------


## mln

> . ( ,,)    .


    ,       ,  1    ?  24%,     12% - !

----------


## mln

*volganin1967*,         %  ,     %  .
  / :
1.   ____________ .
2.  ____________. 
3. ._____________
:    _____________. ( 3 )

----------

> ?


    ,       ()    .      (  ).    + 2 *,   +1 * + (1  + 2*0,5 + 1*(-2)).   -    .
**,     .    ,  .  , ...



> 14 ,    16,       ,        ...     ...


,     ,         14,    16 ...     ,      .       .        __  __    .   -  -     . 152.

----------

**,      -    ...    ...

   ,          15     = /15,    -     23     = /23, -   ,  _14 (=/14)     _16 (=/16)?

 ,          ?
             ...

----------

**,         .         !    .         , .

----------

,               ?

   _14,    _16...   -   "",    ""...        " ,      "...

  ,                        ...

,
_1 ... ,,,
_2 ... ,,,
    4      30  31   ...

----------


## volganin1967

> ,       ,  1    ?  24%,     12% - !


       :  12%,   24%.      .

----------

...

----------


## mln

> ,         ?     ......


  .

 153.        

             :
 -       ;
,         , -          ;
,   ( ), -          ( ** ( **)     ) ** ( **),               ,           ( ** ( **)     ) ** ( **),        .

----------


## mln

> :  12%,   24%.


* 147.*   ,    ,     ()      

  ,    ,     ()      ,      , ** ( **),         ,    ,        ,    ............

      - 24 %   ( ),   12 % -  !!!

----------


## GSokolov

> - 24 %   ( ),   12 % -  !!!


*mln*,      **  .          .



> .


 -  __         ,  ,  .        ()              .

----------


## volganin1967

> mln,        .          .


  .

----------


## volganin1967

> *mln*, 
>  -  __         ,  ,  .        ()              .


         .     .     .      ,   ?         .() ,         .    .,   , ,  .153,     , +,      , +?

----------

:
http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=37539



> ,      ,           (. 153  ).     ,    .              ()       (. 135  ).           ,  ,   . .
> 
> ** ,
> __

----------


## volganin1967

,   .  153 ,   :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> *mln*,      **  .          .


   ,          157,         , ** ( **),    .



> -  __         ,  ,  .        ()              .


 
24%     ,      .       -     20.11.2008  870       (  36   );,     (  7  ) ,     (  4    (),    ,     ()       
 ,       -  .

----------


## mln

> () ,         .


 ?      ?  :Sad: 
    ,     153 ,        **,        ** 



> ,   , ,.......  ?


 ,   ,  ,   16%   28   ,  +   +  ......  ,   45,   40,.....
    24%       ,   ?

----------


## mln

* ,*   ,   .

   19.06.12  /4463-6-1
    ,   25.10.74  298/-22
"   , ,       ,   
        "

     04.04.2012 N 12-317 ,   , ,       ,            ,    ,    25.10.74  298/-22  .          . 
 ,           ,      8 .

       ,        2007.,      870

----------


## volganin1967

> 


   ,  :Smilie:  . ,         .

----------


## volganin1967

> ?      ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> ,


    : 


> (**  ( )      )   ( )


         .   ,         ,         .         .129,   ,             __    .                 ,              .

----------

> .


   .



> **


   ...
,     ,        .  ?  0,5,  ?   
*volganin1967*, ?

----------


## mln

> ,              .


          ,     ,         ,     ,      . 
        ,       ,  ,  ,        ,       ,    ,    . 
                  , ,        ,   .

!      ,    ......

----------


## mln

> .


  ?         *volganin1967*



> ,     ,        .  ?  0,5,  ?   *volganin1967*, ?


  ,   ,  ,   -    http://git77.rostrud.ru/questioner/

----------


## volganin1967

> ,


  ,   ,  ,  ,    ,   .,   ,  ,  ,    ,   (),  ,, .153  "             "      ?    129  :"  ( ) -        , , ,     ,     (    ,       ,   ,        ,   ,     )    (    ,     ).",  ?           ,   ,,  153,  , ...
      ,  153:",   ( ), -          (  ( )     )   ( ),               ,           (  ( )     )   ( ),        ." ,    ?  129." ( ) -         ()         ,    ."
    153,  :"              ,   ,       ,  .",,  ,    (,, )  .
  ,  ...

----------


## mln

* volganin1967*,         , "  "    .
,     (   ) ""  , .

----------


## Lucie_K

> ,  153:


.153      .          .     ,               .  .153   , (*" "*)   ** .    ,     .  
          :              ,          .              .      ,        ,      ,   .  , ,                       %   ,         .      , 27 /,          .

----------

,    ?      ,   - , ,          . ,      ,    .
  .      .   ,     .       ,    ,   ,      ,     ...

----------


## mln

> .   ,     .       ,    ,   ,      ,     ...


  , ......
   , ,      ""

----------

> :
> http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=37539


, ,    .     ,  , 600   .      - 300.  ,    . 153  -    ,    ...     , !

----------


## GSokolov

> ,  , 600   .      - 300.


   -?     .   ,    .

----------

> ,  , 600   .      - 300


...           ...

    600,      900 (600+300),    1200...    100%   ...

----------

> -?     .   ,    .


    . .  ,     .      ,      .   ,     50 000     .  :Wink:

----------

> ...           ...
> 
>     600,      900 (600+300),    1200...    100%   ...


.      2  ... , ,    .    .  . 153.

        .

----------

:
 a   b,   a - b > 0 ( )
 (0) -  ,         , .. 0 * a = 0

 =  + 
:
 > 
..  > 0

----------


## mln

> ,  , 600   .      - 300.  ,    . 153  -    ,    ...


     ,       .  

600     ?     ? 

            .       ,    2.

----------


## mln

2009 .        - 21 . 
    2009 .       40     159 . 
   . 
     5 ,          .     30 000 .
  .        ,       . 
 ,  5       :
30 000 . : 159  *5  ** 2* = 1887 .
,       :
30 000 + 1887 = 31 887 .
----------------------
  ,      " , 600   .      - 300"

----------


## mln

" ,          " 

     2007.,       http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/65862/

----------

> "    ,          "


 ! __  -      ? __  -       ?

----------

> .       ,    2.


 !  - ...    .         ?    ?         !  ,    ,   ,     .

----------

.  ,         .       -   ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## mln

> .


? 
  ,     ()

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


   ?               .



> ?


         ?         ?   ,   ,           ,   -   .
  -         .     -   .     ,      -     ,        .

----------

*GSokolov*, 
   .
 ,   .  ,  4 .    8 .       4    .    - 5 000.             2 500     .   ?   4-      ,   4       .  ,   ?  ,   ,  ,     .   !
   ,    4- ,    .
,      ,   ,      ,    4 .   ,   .      2 500.
      ,   .       ,     ,       ,   .   ,   .
      .153,       .
  ?    .
   ,    ?       .

----------


## GSokolov

> 


 ?

----------



----------

,   - .  - . 16800.
  12- .     - 168 .  , 12  .  ,      .
1.  14 . 168 .  .
 - . 16800.
2.  14 . 168 .  .      .
 - )  16800
              )  1200 (   .)
 - 18000.
3.  15 . 180 . 12  - .
 - )  16800
              )  1200 ( )
              )  1100 (  )
 - 19100
4.  15 . 180 . 12  - , 12      .
 - )  16800
              )  1200 (   )
              )  1200 ( )
              )  1100 (  )
 - 20300
5.  15 .      ( ).
 - )  16800
              )  1200 (   , )
              )  1200 (   ,    )
              )  1200 ( )
 - 20400.
 - .   ,  .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,  4 .    8 .       4    .


       . ,      , ..    .     ,     4      8,           ,  ,       .             ,         , ,           . 



> ,    ?       .


  ,  ,        ,   ?               ,       ,         .    ,    ,     .   -     ,     .  ,    - ,      ,     .          ,    .   ,   .

----------


## mln

> ,.....


  :yes:    . 60.2 

 60.2.   ().  ,   .         ,    

**             ()   ,   ,         ()     ( 151  ). 
           ()      ().         ()      ,   .          ,   ,         ,       (). 
    ,        ,          . 
**     ,   -      ,               .

----------

**,   ? , .

----------

> . ,      , ..    .     ,     4      8,          ,  ,


    ? , ,   4       ,         8.  ,     . , .         .     ,    .     ,         ...




> ,         , ,           .


 ,   ?          .    .    , -, .      ,   . 




> ,  ,        ,   ?


,      ,         ...




> ,       ,         .    ,    ,     .


   , ,    ...        ! :Wink:

----------

**,  ,   ,   . , ,   .

----------


## GSokolov

> ? , ,   4       ,         8.





> 8 .       4    .


 -     ,    .    ,              .      ,        ,     ** .  -  .




> .    .    , -, .


  ,     .      (    , -  ),  -    .          , ..     (    *mln*:



> *      (*)   ,   ,


               ,    ,      ,  , . 



> ,         ...


     .      ,    .

----------

> ,        ,       .  -  .


  !
",        ,        __ .
        ,   - _     ,               ._"
  ? .     . 



> ,     .      (    , -  ),  -    .          , ..


, . , - ,    ...   .




> ,    ,      ,  , .


 **   ,         ?        !           ... :Wink: 




> .      ,    .


   ?! "...  ,    ,      ."
    ?!...   **   ...

----------


## GSokolov

**,    . 113  .        ()   ,   ,              .          (       ),      ,      .       ,           .

----------


## 46

> , ......
>    , ,      ""


  ,     ...
  ,  .        .       ,    .
      .  .
     ,   ,      . 153 - * (12).
   ,      . 152.
 ,       ,  *2*.
   .
    :
8400
8400+600 (12   )
8400+1100 (12  )
8400+1200 (12   , 12  )
     ,    ?
,   ...
   .

----------

> ** .


 ,     ,    ,        ,   ** ...     ()  ,         :

*_ =  / _40_*

     ...  ,   
_40 = 168
 = 8400
 = 8400/168 = 50 /

   ...

1.  168   , ..    168
 = 168 * 50 = 8400

2.  168   , ..    168      (12 )
 =  +  = 168* + 12* = 8400 + 600 = 9000

3.  180   , ..    180
 =  +  = 180* + 2*0.5* + 10*1* =  9000 + 550 = 9550

4.  180   , ..    180      (12 )
 =  +  +  = 180* + 12* + 2*0.5* + 10*1* = 9000 + 600 + 550 = *10150*

----------

**, 
     ,   4-    ,  ?    ? ...   -  ...        46 - -.      4- ...    ,  ,             ,    ,     ,      . :Frown: 
           ,     ,  ?   : 1.         2.          ... :Embarrassment: 
    .     - ...

----------

,   ,      ...

5.  168   ,      (12 ).   180 .
  =  +  = 180* + 12* = 9000 + 600 = 9600

----------

**, 
   .
     ,   ,       __    ,    __ ...
 4  5 ,  4- 10150,  5- - 9600.
         .  ,   ...  !        ...

----------

,      168*50 = 8400...   -       ...

----------

.               ,  ...   ,        .

----------

**,    ...       ...

6.  168         (12 ),
       (12 ).   180 .
 =  +  +  = 180* + 12* + 12* = 9000 + 600 + 600 = *10200* 

    4. ,          :    180    168       12

----------

> ,   ,      ...
> 
> 5.  168   ,      (12 ).   180 .
>   =  +  = 180* + 12* = 9000 + 600 = 9600


?
    !  -  ...

----------

-      ...  ...

----------

4  6 =>   (!)   +...
 5 -       ... ,             600 ...

----------

.      ,    ,  ,    ,  ,  .
  4  5,      .

----------

:  5    ** ...  4    **  (      )... ,   4 !

----------


## GSokolov

> ,          :    180    168       12


 180 -  4  (  ,   ) *10150*,    -  5, *9600*.   ?

----------

*GSokolov*,  , , 4  6
5   -   , ..  4  6 (!) ,   5 - ...

----------


## GSokolov

> ..  *4*  6 (!)


? , ,    :




> 4.  180   , ..    180      (12 )
>  =  +  +  = 180* + 12* *+ 2*0.5* + 10*1** = 9000 + 600 *+ 550* = 10150


    ,     ,  ,     .     ,        __ ,     .

----------

*GSokolov*,   4  6,                169-180



> 6.  168         (12 ),
>      (12 ).   180 .
>   =  +  +  = 180* + 12* + 12* = 9000 + 600 + 600 = 10200 
> 
>     4. ,          :    180    168       12


   5    ** :  169-180 -     ,     4  6,     :     168    169-180

 ...     -     ...

----------

1.  168   , ..    168
  = 168 * 50 = 8400
|______________|

2.  168   , ..    168      (12 )
  =  +  = 168* + 12* = 8400 + 600 = 9000
 |__*_*___________|

3.  180   , ..    180
  =  +  = 180* + 2*0.5* + 10*1* = 9000 + 550 = 9550
|______________*_*|

4.  180   , ..    180      (12 )
  =  +  +  = 180* + 12* + 2*0.5* + 10*1* = 9000 + 600 + 550 = 10150 
|__*_*___________*_*|

5.  168   ,      (12 ).   180 .
 =  +  = 180* + 12* = 9000 + 600 = 9600
|______________*_*|

6.  168         (12 ),
      (12 ).   180 .
 =  +  +  = 180* + 12* + 12* = 9000 + 600 + 600 = 10200 
|__*_*___________*_*|

 3  5
 4  6

----------


## GSokolov

> GSokolov,   4  6


-     4  5, , ,  .          , __ ,    __     ,         .      ,       . 153     __    12 ,      ,   ,     .     ,           .    ,   4- ** ?        ,   ,    . :Wink:

----------

,  ... :Redface: 
  -     .
    .
,      ?!
       .
       - ,   !

----------

> ,         ,     .


      ?    ,    46  .     ,     .
   ,      ,          ,     .
  ...

----------

**,           4  6...      5...     ...

,    169-180   4         6?

----------

.
           ... 66 ,   .
 - ,     ...

----------

,     ...      4  6,      5

----------

> -


.

----------

5     : 4  6...

    6

5.  168   ,      (12 ).   180 .
  =  +  = 180* + 12* = 9000 + 600 = 9600

6.  168         (12 ),
     (12 ).   180 .
  =  +  +  = 180* + 12* + 12* = 9000 + 600 + 600 = 10200 

,          5        6?

           +      ?

----------

__ !
  ,   - ,                ,       ...
       ,      .
 ,   ,     ,       -  **  ?!

----------

> !


      ""...           ...

   ,  

5.  168   ,        (12 ).   180 .
 =  +  = 180* + 12* = 9000 + 600 = 9600

 6.  168         (12 ),
        (12 ).   180 .
 =  +  +  = 180* + 12* + 12* = 9000 + 600 + 600 = 10200 

 ?

----------


## mln

> ,   - ,                ,       ...


    ,   ,   .          (( * ()*   ) 
   153.     **

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   - ,               ,       ...


**,   .       ?   5,      ()     =  + **.        ?




> ,   ,     ,       -    ?!


.. 5  6  ,        .   ..    5  6.     6        ,  5 -  ,   .6  ,    .      ,    ,    .

----------


## mln

> ... 66 ,   .


        8  1966 .  13/-21     ,      .    . 153

----------


## mln

**,         ,   .

----------


## 46

,        ...
     ,   ,           ,          ...
   ,      ,    .      .

----------

...
  ,       .  ,     ,    ...
,  ,   .   2     ,    .        ...   ,  .
   ,       ,  ,           ...

----------

...         ...  "         ,   , "     ...

----------

**, 
!  -  .     ,  .  .     ,    .    .    , ,   ...   **  .

----------

:
      ,       ,    *,  * + ...

* +  > * ......................... (1)

:
 (1)  :
 > 0
  ,   (1)

----------

- 151.
     168 , 14   12 .
     156 , 13   12 .
       . ,    ,    .
  ,     .

----------

...

----------

...
    12-,   13- .
, 15100 (  )
  - .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,     .


  .             , ..     ,   ,   ** .        .            ,    ,      . ..    151 .

----------

-,  ,        (  )   ...  .

----------


## mln

> - 151.
>      168 , 14   12 .
>      156 , 13   12 .
>        . ,    ,    .
>   ,     .


  ,      +   12 ,           12*2

----------


## mln

. #105



> ,        ,   .

----------


## GSokolov

> -,  ,        (  )   ..


__ , ,   ,        ,     .           ,    ,   .

----------


## mln

> .


  ,      168.,   - 156. ( 12.   )

----------

> 168 , 14   12 .
>      156 , 13   12 .
>        . ,    ,    .


  12-    .    .

----------


## mln

> 12-    .    .


       151.
  -  17 .   . 152 
  -         , . 153 
 5 .  .

----------

, ... 
  ,     ?   ,       ?    ,                ,         ? ,     ...

----------


## mln

> ,     ?


  ( )       ,      - 1 .

----------

...     ,     ?

----------


## mln

> ,     ?


   .........

----------


## Alexey2010

,    . 153  ,  : "  ,       ,       .              ,      ."        ""        ?

----------

...

----------


## Alexey2010

> ...


     : ",   ( ), -          (  ( )     )   ( ),...",   . 129 " ( ) -         ()         ,    ."

----------


## Alexey2010

: http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=37539.   ,      .

----------

-            ... ..        ...

----------

:
8,8,8,8,8,,
8,8,8,8,8,,

 :
8,8,8,8,8,8,
,8,8,8,8,,

----------


## Alexey2010

, ..                 ,    ?

----------

...      -  ...

----------


## Alexey2010

> ...      -  ...


     . 153      ,         ,              ?

----------

,         ...

----------


## mln

> ,    ?


.
    . 153 
_,   ( ), -          (  ( )     )   ( ),_ 

 : _  ,       ,      ._ 

..      ,           .

----------

> ...      -  ...


,   ,      .153...
     , ,   ,        .
      ,           ... :Frown:

----------

**,   ,  ...

   N   X% -      ...
 =  +  =  + *X% = /N * N + O/N * N * X%

        m ...  .153       ...
 = O/N * N + 2*O/N*m = O + 2*O/N*m
 = O/N * (N+m) * X%

, :
 =  +  = O + 2*O/N*m + O/N * (N+m) * X% =
= ( + *X% + O/N*m + O/N*m*X%) + *O/N*m* = _N+m_ + **

,    .153  :



> ...      -  ...


...

----------

, -   ,  *Alexey2010*....
   .    +2     * 2   + 2    +   ? ,   ,  ...
 .
 - 2000.
. 1 - 4000.
. 2 - 2000.
 8000.
, 20  .
1  - 8000/20=400 .
 ?
400*2  400+100?   (2000/20=100)

----------

8000 + 8000/20 + 2000/20 = 8500

----------

-  ...
 ,  .
 ,    3  ,   0,5  = 2000. .1 -  ,       .   ,  .  -     .     8 ,  4,  2... , ,   8   -    !
.2 -      2 .      .1 ...
 ,  ,           8000.    ,    ...
        ?!

----------


## GSokolov

> ?!


 **   .   4-      .

----------

> **   .   4-      .


  ?  ?   ,   - ?!
"  ,   ,    ,**     ,   .
  ,       , **  *    .*
    !

----------


## GSokolov

> ?  ?   ,   - ?!


    . - .       ().   __  -  .      ,  , -,      .1      .1   .   - , , -    ,       ,      . **,    :  :Secret:      -    .

----------

> -  .


  .   -   ...      ,   ,    .
,     ...

----------


## GSokolov

> .


    -     ,  **    ,  . ,   100     .    **  ,    ,           .        .

----------

> ,   100     .


    -,   ...  ,    .   ,    -    ,      . ,     .

----------


## mln

> ,     ...


?

----------

,   ... ,    .     .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,    -    ,


 :Rofl:   -  __ ,    __             .       ,    .           ,       ,    . -                .

----------


## mln

> ,    -


 ....
 -  ....  -  .... 
  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maddog1982



----------


## maddog1982

,  ,    .5.5 . "   N 162    N 12-55  30  1985 ."    ,   :
-        , 
-   (2 :     12 ),    .103
-    (),   ,    .104
  ,                 ,      162     12-55  30.05.1985 . 
     :     27.12.2012   N 12-711 (: http://www.vsrf.ru/vs_cases2.php?iIn...2=&delo_type=0)
   ,           (.102)     (.103),          ,  .5.5 "   N 162    N 12-55  30  1985 ."        (.102),         (.103)     .152 (             ,    -      .)
P.S.  ,    (  ,  ), .

----------

*maddog1982*,            **     ...   ,     ...

  -    ?

----------


## maddog1982

,   ?    .152    .5.5 "   N 162    N 12-55  30  1985 ."  ,         .    .5.5 "   N 162"   ?

----------

.152       ** =    ...

----------


## maddog1982

,   :
.5.5 "5.5.          ,    ,             (, ), ..    ,         .         - *      ,         ,   -     .*"
.152 *"             ,    -      ."*
..     ():
  ; ;  150,   165,     20:
   : 165-150=15
     1.5 : 20 .  2 = 40  (    1.5   )
..  15        1,5-  (.. 15<40)
   .5.5
    .     ,   ,  .

----------

,  -   ...  ,  ,      2    ,  -  ...  40    ...

----------

, .5.5  "40   "      ** , ..   **      8 ...    10-12        ,           8  ...

----------


## maddog1982

,    , :



> ,  -   ...


  (    .)              .



> ,      2    ,  -  ...


 :
  5.5. "   N 162    N 12-55  30  1985 ."  _         ,    ,             (, ), ..    ,         .         -_ *      ,         ,   -     .*

----------

...      ...   ...

 -  ...        ...

----------


## maddog1982

:            ( . 395  )    ,     3      , ..   3  (           )
 ?

----------


## mln

> ,      2    ,  -  ...


 . 152  ...
 152.   
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)
             ,    -      . 



> ,         ,   -     .


http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=10922

----------


## mln

> ,     3      , ..   3


      (   )....
 ,

----------


## maddog1982

mln     ,     ""           .152  .     ,   ,          .152  ,    .      ,        (.): 
_     :     -      ,    -       (. 152  ).
            .          -         ,        (.    N 162,  N 12-55  30.05.1985;  - ).     ,      (. 423  ,      15.10.2012 N 12-1068).
      ,              ,    -       (  31.08.2009 N 22-2-3363).             . 5.5 .            ,    ,    (     15.10.2012 N 12-1068)._

----------

*maddog1982*,     -

----------


## maddog1982

!         (         15.10.2012 N 12-1068,    27.12.2012   N 12-711).  , ...

----------


## mln

> 


  ,  ,   ""  ....  ...       .
    : "    ,  "

----------


## maddog1982

"",     , ..           "" :-)

----------

*maddog1982*,   ...                   ...

  :
-    2- 
1. 
2.      8-

----------


## mln

- , !  
 :Smilie:   ....

----------


## maddog1982

mln.      !

----------

> -                .


?   ,   .
      () .   .




> , ,   8   -    !


, ,    ...

----------

